# Does Cannondale answer email?



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

Ok, last year I purchased a new Synapse SL in Liquigas colors. Well, the bike started making a clicking sound. I pulled the crank to check the BB and discover a crack in the downtube. Since I purchased the bike via the internet and I have no purchase receipt, I wanted to contact Cannondale directly to determine if they would cover the frame under warranty. After two attempts over three weeks, I've heard nothing from them. Do they actually return emails?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Cannondale explicitly forbids online sales of their bikes and frames (other than a few special frames via nytro sports). I hear "I bought it online" and jump to Ebay. If you bought it on Ebay you've got no warranty.

Further, all warrantys are handeled via shops and the outside sales reps. So when they return your email it's going to say, "take it to the shop you bought it from or your local cannondale dealer to start the warranty process." 

Starnut


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

your bike warranty is void


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

lamazion:

As been stated, you do not have a valid warranty. The warranty only applies to the original buyer, if he purchases it from an authorized Cannondale dealer. In regards to emails, they have always been prompt about answering requests. The few times I contacted them about paint codes and the availability of their Octopus pedals, they responded within 72 hours.

CHL


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Cannondale has always responded to my emails in a timely fashion. Good people.


----------



## SwooshDaddy (May 8, 2009)

Try calling them direct. I called to ask them a question last week, and after 2 rings, a PERSON actually answered the phone, and didn't transfer me anywhere. The person knew exactly what I was asking about, what to do, and answered my question all in just a few minutes.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

1-800-bike-usa

Starnut


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

STARNUT said:


> Cannondale explicitly forbids online sales of their bikes and frames (other than a few special frames via nytro sports). I hear "I bought it online" and jump to Ebay. If you bought it on Ebay you've got no warranty.


That very well may be true ... but it would be nice to have a response. I don't think that is too much to expect!

BTW, I purchased a Specialized Roubaix off ebay and it had the derailleur bracket mounted off center. I contacted Specialized about the frame, and yes they returned my emails. I was up front about the fact that I purchased the frame off ebay. I even gave them the auction number. I had no expectation that they would cover the frame under warranty, in fact I was only looking for background info. since at that point I had not heard back from the ebay seller. Specialized went beyond what I expected and offered to repair the frame.

Again, I have no expectation that Cannondale will cover the frame under warranty, but a frame that cracks with under 500 miles clearly has a manufacturing defect. I have already received a repair quote from Calfee expecting that is the route I will need to go. BTW, Calfee also returned my email within a couple days.

Again, to the point of my original post, I find it frustrating that Cannondale has not responded. I was just wondering if others had sent emails to Cannondale a got a response back.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for all the responses! Sounds like others have had good luck contacting them via email. It's strange that I've tried twice with no luck. I've been meaning to call them, but work has been crazy and I've had no time during the day.


----------



## francoaa (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok I am afraid, I just got my new cannondale and emailed them one week ago and never got a answer. So I have read on this site problems in general with cannondale. I think you can have that with any bike company. But yes I have a old specialized mtb bike and they answered my emails. I hope again when I email them they answer. I also got a quicker answer from the cannondale forum. But again you have a bigger issue.


----------



## Gov (May 14, 2010)

i bought my dale from an authorized shop and registered it with them promptly. emailed them a question about two weeks ago and still no answer. pretty piss poor imo. love the bike though.


----------



## chat2rsl (Dec 7, 2008)

**** companies will figure out anyway not to warranty their defects. Who cares where you bought the frame. If it is a defect it is a defect. Try Cervelo, I was honest and upfront that it came from Ebay. It was an obvious factory defect and they warranted it. Be careful of the companies who change their marketing strategy based on what is convenient. My LBS is having a hard time selling made in Asia frames after his selling strategy was made in the USA.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

chat2rsl said:


> **** companies will figure out anyway not to warranty their defects. Who cares where you bought the frame. If it is a defect it is a defect. Try Cervelo, I was honest and upfront that it came from Ebay. It was an obvious factory defect and they warranted it. Be careful of the companies who change their marketing strategy based on what is convenient. My LBS is having a hard time selling made in Asia frames after his selling strategy was made in the USA.


I'm going to call BS on that (well all of it actually). You cannot just "call" Cervelo to start the warranty process. It has to go through a dealer and be submitted through their dealer B2B site. Further, they are very _explicit_ about Ebay/2nd hand frames not having warranty coverage.

If your LBS is having a hard time selling Asian bikes, it's not the manufacturers fault, it's theirs. Anyone who hangs a hat on a brand rather than making _their shop the brand_is doomed to have problems. I'm not having any issues selling anything, Asian or US made. I sell my shop and our service.........I happen to sell bikes. 

Your comment about them _looking_ for a reason _not_ warranty a bike is just flatout illinformed and short sighted. It sounds like you've got an axe to grind and feel you've be slighted in the past in some way.... In my experience Cannondale, Trek, Giant, Specialized, Orbea, Pinarello, BMC, and may others have _always_ been willing to make it right with my customers. In fact, a brand above has warrantied some frames (many) that were not bonafide warranties........

Starnut


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

chat2rsl said:


> **** companies will figure out anyway not to warranty their defects. Who cares where you bought the frame. If it is a defect it is a defect. Try Cervelo, I was honest and upfront that it came from Ebay. It was an obvious factory defect and they warranted it. Be careful of the companies who change their marketing strategy based on what is convenient. My LBS is having a hard time selling made in Asia frames after his selling strategy was made in the USA.


If you are talking about Cannondale, well Ive had 2 warrantys in about a year, both on American made frames. It can be very disturbing having a company replace a 2nd tier bike with their top tier, twice. Your LBS is obviously doing it wrong, if they think they cant ship Asian made frames which make up a majority of carbon bikes sold.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

lamazion said:


> Again, I have no expectation that Cannondale will cover the frame under warranty,





lamazion said:


> I wanted to contact Cannondale directly to determine if they would cover the frame under warranty.


Which one is it? 




lamazion said:


> Since I purchased the bike via the internet and I have no purchase receipt, I wanted to contact Cannondale directly to determine if they would cover the frame under warranty.


I keep going back to this sentence. 
- You purchased online
- You have no receipt of the purchase

And you want them to cover the frame under warranty? Sorry, I just cant help but LOL


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Lamazion:

Per Cannondale's website and the Owner's manual. The waranty only applies to the Original Owner, if he purchases from an authorized Cannondale dealer. I'm guessing that has something to do with their lack of response. 

It's not that uncommon practice, especially in sporting goods. I also scuba dive. Every manufacturer of scuba gear that I purchased states that the warranty is only valid to the Original Owner when purchased from an authorized source. You could call it an incentive for the buyer to support the dealer. 

If you have a local builder in your area, you might want to inquire about the cost of repair. Calfee is about an hour away from where I live. That's probably your best option, apart from selling it for "display" and getting another frame. 

CHL


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

CHL said:


> Hi Lamazion:
> 
> Per Cannondale's website and the Owner's manual. The waranty only applies to the Original Owner, if he purchases from an authorized Cannondale dealer. I'm guessing that has something to do with their lack of response.
> CHL


In the email, I didn't mention the bike was purchased on-line, just that it wasn't registered. Initially I wanted to send photos of the crack and get a contact to work with. Bottom line, that wouldn't be an excuse for not returning email.

I was very impressed with Calfee, and that is most likely the route I will go. This will also ensure that I get the Liquigas colors.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

LeDomestique said:


> Which one is it?
> 
> I keep going back to this sentence.
> - You purchased online
> ...


Interesting, not sure why that would make you LOL. I understand what Cannondale's policy is around purchasing through an authorized dealer. Will I be upset with Cannondale if they say they will not cover the frame, No. However, I have the warranty card, original packing slip, the manual and registration card, and all if the stickers that were attached to the frame to guide assembly. Clearly I purchased a new frame, and that frame had a manufacturing defect. Cannondale may choose to stick to their policy, or they may offer to repair a manufacturing defect like Specialized did in my previous example.

Again, my disappointment has been with the lack of commmunication


----------



## PhD in Cycology (Sep 2, 2008)

Perhaps you are not getting an answer because you are knowingly not following the proper channels... If you need warranty service on your car, do you try to contact the manufacturer directly? Of course not, you take it to the dealer.

You bought a second hand bike from someone you have never met before on eBay... you have no idea what has really happened to that bike. Stop blaming Cannondale for your decisions and send the thing to Calfee to be repaired and be done with it. You knew the facts in advance--take some personal responsibility...


----------



## Gov (May 14, 2010)

i can't think of too many things that a warranted beyond original owner and i doubt there's even a single thing out there that STATES it is warranted even if bought from an authorized source.

ever seen what happens with photography and grey market stuff


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

PhD in Cycology said:


> Perhaps you are not getting an answer because you are knowingly not following the proper channels... If you need warranty service on your car, do you try to contact the manufacturer directly? Of course not, you take it to the dealer.
> 
> You bought a second hand bike from someone you have never met before on eBay... you have no idea what has really happened to that bike. Stop blaming Cannondale for your decisions and send the thing to Calfee to be repaired and be done with it. You knew the facts in advance--take some personal responsibility...


Ok, this is getting a little ridiculous. My only issue with Cannondale is that they have not responded to my email. If they don't want people to contact them, don't put "Contact US" on your website.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

lamazion said:


> Ok, this is getting a little ridiculous. My only issue with Cannondale is that they have not responded to my email. If they don't want people to contact them, don't put "Contact US" on your website.


Hey, they never said they'd contact you back  

Asad


----------



## PastorPaully (Oct 1, 2013)

lamazion said:


> Ok, this is getting a little ridiculous. My only issue with Cannondale is that they have not responded to my email. If they don't want people to contact them, don't put "Contact US" on your website.


Sorry to rehash an old post, but Cannondale replaced my Super Six under warranty and did a real bang up job. However, they worked through the dealership where I bought the bike. So, that might be the issue.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

PastorPaully said:


> Sorry to rehash an old post, but Cannondale replaced my Super Six under warranty and did a real bang up job. However, they worked through the dealership where I bought the bike. So, that might be the issue.



Great first post.


----------

